# HDTV Multi-Room Extender Available???



## rsicard

Anyone heard an updates on the Sling-300 (HDTV Multi-Room Extender) availability???


----------



## TulsaOK

Possibly soon.


----------



## phrelin




----------



## GrumpyBear

I am wondering if Dish will be sending this out to retailers so they have them instock before the offical announcement. I am sure hoping the 1st part of June rumor is true.


----------

